# Surge in South Florida - lately almost never comes up!!!



## DrivingBela (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello south Florida drivers. Anyone notice lately since January 2nd that there haven’t been many surges??? I’m experiencing this constantly. Friday and Saturday nights no surges in Miami Beach!!! Which is not normal. Saturday and Sunday are huge cruise ship arrivals at Port Everglades and usually the surge goes up to $10!! I’ve been watching the number of ships coming in and it has been consistent with pre-new year, but now all of a sudden, no surges!! And I check to see how many drivers are in the area and it’s usually about 6-8 drivers waiting online. But still no surge. And when a surge finally comes up it’s like $2! And disappears in a few minutes, but still the same amount of drivers! Also at Ft Lauderdale airport, there could be 6 drivers in queue and no surge, but pre-new year when the airport got down that low on drivers it surges like crazy. I picked up a ride at FLL and she told me it took a long time for her ride to be accepted. So it’s just weird. I’ve seen other posts where people say that Uber picks and chooses what drivers get what. Is this true? Are there surges and I’m not including in it for some reason? I only started driving in December but I have a 4.96 star rating and high acceptance rate.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Surges are still happening, you just don’t see them and/or get paid. 
FUber Is finished! Just like a junkie that needs a “fix” they will resort to stealing.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You usually see a max of 8 cars on the rider app. That's how they display available cars. 

Yes, it does seem like Uber has cut back on surges with the new year. In some areas, it's due to lower demand, common in January. In others, higher supply of drivers. Or both. 

But I think there's now a conscious effort by Uber to cut costs and increase profits by throttling driver incentives, like surges.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DrivingBela said:


> Hello south Florida drivers. Anyone notice lately since January 2nd that there haven't been many surges??? I'm experiencing this constantly. Friday and Saturday nights no surges in Miami Beach!!! Which is not normal. Saturday and Sunday are huge cruise ship arrivals at Port Everglades and usually the surge goes up to $10!! I've been watching the number of ships coming in and it has been consistent with pre-new year, but now all of a sudden, no surges!! And I check to see how many drivers are in the area and it's usually about 6-8 drivers waiting online. But still no surge. And when a surge finally comes up it's like $2! And disappears in a few minutes, but still the same amount of drivers! Also at Ft Lauderdale airport, there could be 6 drivers in queue and no surge, but pre-new year when the airport got down that low on drivers it surges like crazy. I picked up a ride at FLL and she told me it took a long time for her ride to be accepted. So it's just weird. I've seen other posts where people say that Uber picks and chooses what drivers get what. Is this true? Are there surges and I'm not including in it for some reason? I only started driving in December but I have a 4.96 star rating and high acceptance rate.


Uber IT is managed by idiots in India, draw your own conclusions.


----------



## DrivingBela (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> You usually see a max of 8 cars on the rider app. That's how they display available cars.
> 
> Yes, it does seem like Uber has cut back on surges with the new year. In some areas, it's due to lower demand, common in January. In others, higher supply of drivers. Or both.
> 
> But I think there's now a conscious effort by Uber to cut costs and increase profits by throttling driver incentives, like surges.


you know what I have seen a lot of though? Those squiggly arrows pointing up. Those are appearing more and more all over Miami and Ft Lauderdale instead of the surges. Do you think these are schemes to trick drivers to go to these areas due to high requests instead of surging??


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

DrivingBela said:


> you know what I have seen a lot of though? Those squiggly arrows pointing up. Those are appearing more and more all over Miami and Ft Lauderdale instead of the surges. Do you think these are schemes to trick drivers to go to these areas due to high requests instead of surging??


Yes. Whenever it indicates busy area but no surge, Uber is charging riders a premium while stiffing drivers. They need to squeeze both riders and drivers to make a profit.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree with you 100%...I haven't drove this entire week because there was never enough surge for me to go out. usually m-f rush hours provide great surges, this week nothing! and school even started back which means traffic was worse than before. they definitely changed something down here or 1000's of ants signed up for NYE, got a taste of some real money and now they're stuck on the streets 24/7 trying to get scraps


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Surge in my area is all but non existent. New Years Eve I was able to get one surge sticky for $2.00 and the pax still paid regular prices. Even if a surge comes up on the screen it is long gone before you can get near it.

I had a $4.50 surge pop up on the screen, I was less than a half mile from it. Before I could get to it at 45 MPH it was gone. On the screen less than 1.5 minutes. It is BS, just away to get drivers to move around.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

In my area Lyft did away with surge, so I keep uber on when the surge is off an on all night.


----------

